# مطلوب ستايل للكرسمس و راس السنة



## كرم العراق (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*اخوتي و اخواتي في المسيح *


*انا عجزت و انا ادور عن ستايل للكرسمس و راس السنة  لمنتداي و هو vb 3.6.7 *

*يا ريت الي عنده ستايل يعطيني و الرب يبارككم*

*و كل سنة و انم طيبين*​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب ستايل للكرسمس و راس السنة*

استاذي العزيز كرم 

انا تحت امرك دائما تفضل الاول شوف الاستايل اللي صممته السنادي 

*www.mar-mina.com/vb*

هعملك ناو ملف للنسخة 3.8.7 وهبعتهالك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب ستايل للكرسمس و راس السنة*

في شويه تعديلات علي الصور ياريت لو تقدر تقولي اسم السايت بتاعك عشان اقدر اكتبلك علي الصور لو عاوز

عموما ادي اللينك فيه صور الاستايل و ملف الاستايل و كمان ملف البي اس دي لو عاوز تعدل اي حاجه

*http://www.mar-mina.com/newfiles/ChristMasStyle.rar*

اي تعديلات في الجرافيك ابعتلي رساله بأيميلك وانا هعملهالك


----------



## كرم العراق (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب ستايل للكرسمس و راس السنة*

اشكرك جدا جدا و الرب يبارك تعب محبتك 


ستايل جميل


----------



## كرم العراق (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب ستايل للكرسمس و راس السنة*

بس انا ما لقيت ملف ال psd !!! 

ممكن نسيت ترفقه....

انا ركبت الستايل على المنتدى و بس بدلت الهيدر 

بس ستايل تحفة 

و منتداي هو أرض شنعار 

www.rmcshinar.com


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب ستايل للكرسمس و راس السنة*

لو سمحت ابعتلي رساله خاصه 

فيها ايميلك


----------



## كرم العراق (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب ستايل للكرسمس و راس السنة*

اخي للأسف يبدوا انه غير مصرح لي بارسال رسالة خاصة 


بامكانك ارسال ايميل عن طريق ملفي الشخصي


----------



## maarry (13 يوليو 2012)

رووووووووووعه شكرا


----------

